# Belhaven MABTS Program: Anyone Familiar With This?



## Jonathco (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I am interested in pursuing formal biblical education to sharpen myself for ministry. I am also married, with 4 children (11 and under), and a full time job outside of my ministry volunteer work; thus any academic endeavors would need to be done online, where I could ensure less impact on my family. 

I am no stranger to online education; I completed my graduate degree (secular field) this way a few years ago; however, here's my question for the group: 

Is anyone familiar with the Masters of Arts in Biblical and Theological Studies from Belhaven University? It's accredited, affordable, online, and it says the curriculum is designed in partnership with Third Millennium Ministries (thus Reformed to some extent). Has anyone on here had experience with this program? 

Second, and more broadly, I see a fair number of affordable options for MA programs in Biblical, Theological, and/or Pastoral studies. Has anyone here completed an MA in one of these areas; if so, do you regret not pursuing an MDiv instead or has your MA helped prepare and sharpen you? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2020)

While Belhaven is technically affiliated with the PCUSA, it was my experience when I lived in Jackson some years ago that First Pres Jackson had more influence at Belhaven than did the liberal denomination.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 6, 2020)

Edward said:


> While Belhaven is technically affiliated with the PCUSA, it was my experience when I lived in Jackson some years ago that First Pres Jackson had more influence at Belhaven than did the liberal denomination.


Thanks Edward, this is good to know.


----------

